# Help on a cage design, expert needed!



## Neeko (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm not a carpenter by any means... I want to make an 8x4x4 but getting that through a standard doorway is not gonna happen. Is there a known way that I'm just not finding on google to disconnect a cage horizontally? I thought of cutting it in half horizontally and using door hinges and threading a rod all the way through on each side but wood warps and expands contracts in heat and cold. Using a piece of ply wood seems easy but after repeated times you'd be left with lots of holes and it could be come unsound. Any ideas would help!, so I can make an 8x4x4 into two 8x4x2 for use of moving.


----------



## james.w (Jul 10, 2012)

I had a 6*3*3.5 roughly that I did this with. What you need to do is make two cages that are 8L*4D*2T leave the top off one and the bottom off the other so to speak. I used 1" weather stripping and some simple brackets to hold the two pieces together. The dimensions for mine were 69"L * 36"D * 28"T for the top half and 69*36*18 for the bottom half. The top half housed the sliding glass door which made the door design easier. I will try and post some pics, but if you look for my water monitor posts you may see some pics there.


http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=10423

This link shows pictures of the enclosure I had.


----------



## Neeko (Jul 10, 2012)

Pics would be great, I'm a bit confused on what the bracket would look like. I don't build to much lol, just trying to go one toe at a time.


----------



## james.w (Jul 10, 2012)

I added a link to pics.


----------



## Neeko (Jul 10, 2012)

cool thanks, is it plywood to plywood or are there 2 supports like 2x4s that the top and bottom sit on?


----------



## james.w (Jul 10, 2012)

There are 2*2s that support the two halves.


----------



## apocalypse910 (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm not an expert at this by any means but I had the same problem - there is a 2' door which is a huge problem for me. I also am very short on space so needed to store a ton of weight on top
Here are my plans-
http://imgur.com/TmQCN
I'll try to get a completed pic as soon as I have the chance

Ended up sturdy enough to stand on/ in so pretty happy with the results. Not cheap though by the time I got all the wood and hardware.


----------

